# Pizza Oven



## brian

Hey ever one GREAT Forum you have here!  Ever since I found this place I have neglected the other forums I'm, on LOL.

If you don't know in the real world I'm a decorative concrete precaster, my company builds counter tops sinks fireplaces blah blah blah, all out of concrete.  So Ive been mulling over an idea about building a precast concrete pizza oven.  I have a special mix that will take temps of 2000F for extended times and lots of cycles.  So that's not a problem, I have a design figured out, it will be the igloo type, I have the mold ready to start it.

Here's my dilemma Ive made 100's of pizzas on my gas grill with pizza stone and they come out great, cracker thin crust. 

Does anyone think its worth the time and money to find out if this oven will make a better pizza?

please tell me what you think and why.

Thanks

Brian

P.S. bad pic I know I promise better ones in the future


----------



## SmokinAl

I do them on my Weber too with a stone & I don't know how they could come out any better. I have been to those pizza places with the coal fired ovens & I think mine are better.


----------



## venture

If it ain't broke?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## brian

Im with ya Al and good looking pizza.  The pizza pic I posted my wife made LOL she seems to think she can put Chicago amout of topping on a nano thin crust.  Ill look oh my phone for pictures


----------



## brian

anyone use the kettle pizza kit on a Webber?  It looks cool for $150


----------



## supercenterchef

I think you should try it...the idea seems too cool to pass up!  (though I don't know if that fact will be worth $600, lol)

btw...care to share your crust recipe?


----------



## alelover

Hey Al. Why is there hair on your pizza?


----------



## roller

I was to scared to ask that question...lol


----------



## sound1

X3.....Angle Hair Pizza??


----------



## sunman76

alelover said:


> Hey Al. Why is there hair on your pizza?




You weren't cooking with your shirt off was ya Al?


----------



## big twig

Looks like a $$$ of Saffron Al. You must be rolling in the dough...(pun?)


----------



## alelover

Now that you mention it. It does look like red saffron.


----------



## scarbelly

I am in the process of having this oven installed in my patio as we speak.


----------



## brian

how big?  How much?  If you dont mind me asking.  Ill post my cracker crust when I find it.........my desk is a pit (not a good pit)


----------



## scarbelly

The interior is 39 and it was $1500 for the shell


----------



## raymo76

Nice Scar!!!!

Brian, I worked in a small mom & pop pizza joint that was very popular, the pizza was great. that being said I would definitely give your idea a try, to have a dedicated wood fire pizza oven is one of my dreams.


----------



## shtrdave

I think if you can afford to lay out the $600 go for it, I probably would if I had the means to do it as you do. I am guessing you are building the fire inside the dome.

I think that would be a great party thing, a pizza party where people bring their own doughs and toppings with everyone mixing and tasting all the offerings along with some refreshing adult beverages.


----------



## sprky

Now that sounds like a cool idea. When I was in Italy they baked the pizzas in a oven like what you are talking bought. That pizza was the bomb! I hated pizza when I came back to the states after 4 years of Great pizza, nothing came close not even the brick oven joints. .If your oven works like the ones in Italy you'll have a gold mine on your hands.


----------



## brian

Crap........just typed a big post and hit some thing wrong.  It wasnt the beer I think its low light.  Ill get it togather and re post in the morning. 

GREAT SCORE Scarbelly!!!!!


----------



## scarbelly

The 39" allows me 5 Pizza's - 6 bread loves- several chicken and pasta dishes and a small porchetta


----------



## thoseguys26

I've always wanted a brick oven but I'd have to build it myself I think. I also need to own a house first! My friend is a garage sale junkie and he found this Wisco Model 560 pizza oven brand new for $10!! It retails around $300. I took it hostage and have made 30+ pizzas in 5 months. Love it.


----------



## africanmeat

congrats Gary wow you will have fun my friend 5 pizza,6 bread ,3 Dutch oven ,lag of lame ,and and and


----------



## diesel

Do it!  I have always wanted one. 

sometime I get my RF really hot and put a pizza on.. it always turns out good.  But I am sure the pizza oven would be much better.


----------



## alelover

600 sounds like real good deal since the pre-made one Gary got was 1500. You only need to make about a hundred pizzas to pay for it. Gary will need to make about 250 to pay for his. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









 You know I'm just making this stuff up right.


----------



## scarbelly

alelover said:


> 600 sounds like real good deal since the pre-made one Gary got was 1500. You only need to make about a hundred pizzas to pay for it. Gary will need to make about 250 to pay for his.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know I'm just making this stuff up right.




This is what I wanted as my retirement gift - been looking a long time to build this. We will have so much fun with the grandkids and the 4H kids not to mention friends that the payback was never an issue.  Besides with the capacity I can open a pizza joint and do take out pizza for the locals and it will be paid for in no time


----------



## duanes

Brian said:


> Im with ya Al and good looking pizza.  The pizza pic I posted my wife made LOL she seems to think she can put Chicago amout of topping on a nano thin crust.  Ill look oh my phone for pictures


Your wife knows how to make pizza - thin crisp crust overloaded with all the toppings - I'm originally from Chicago and that pizza looks awesome!


----------



## brian

LOL ya just like the 3K I have in brewing equiptment.........lots of beers to drink!!!!!


----------



## brian

Al I looked up Pizza buddy at walmart and its not sold in a 50 mile radius of me


----------



## brian

SupercenterChef said:


> I think you should try it...the idea seems too cool to pass up!  (though I don't know if that fact will be worth $600, lol)
> 
> btw...care to share your crust recipe?


Here is my crust

10 oz AP flour

10 OZ warm water

! Rapid rise yeast

2 T olive oil

1 T malted Barley syrup……I use molasses

1 T salt

Dough hook on mixer, everyone in the pool, mix on low 2 minutes.

Turn up mixer to medium for 15 minutes, keep an eye on the mixer mine almost walked off the counter.

Proof in oiled bowled bowl for 1 hour covered in a warm place

Then divide in to 3 – 9.5 ounce balls and roll them on the counter to slick up the outer skin.

Place on sheet pan to re-proof NO OIL for 45-60 minutes

Roll out 3  16 inch diameter crust

I heat my stone on the grill to 500F put the pizza on and close the lid 2 min then turn the pizza NOT THE STONE  90 degrees to keep it from burning and cooking even.


----------



## chefrob

Scarbelly said:


> The 39" allows me 5 Pizza's - 6 bread loves- several chicken and pasta dishes* and a small porchetta *


wow, that's a big oven gary..........will it really fit a small german car in it?


----------



## chefrob

Brian said:


> Here's my dilemma Ive made 100's of pizzas on my gas grill with pizza stone and they come out great, cracker thin crust.
> 
> Does anyone think its worth the time and money to find out if this oven will make a better pizza?


not if yer making cracker thin crust..........WFO's can get over 800 deg. i would not let that stop you from building one.....they are great and very versatile. hell, ya might even find that a regular crust is better...............i do.


----------



## brian

Wfo's ? whats that and what goes to 800?  if your talking gas grill Ive had mine peg at 1000F.  its a big grill 86,000k Btu almost a house furnace


----------



## scarbelly

A WFO will get to 1100 while heating up. Some will even go to 1200. You dont want to leave them at that temp for long as they will start to crack the dome 

My friend owns a WFO Italian Pizzaria, he got here from Italy at age 25 and also owns a gourmet Italian Restaurant.  He has offered and  I am going to train with his chef for a few hours. He keeps his oven at 750 -800 and a 12" pizza is done in 3 min or less. He is also giving me his dough dry mix so I am excited

He also uses a dough docker to eliminate the pesky bubbles. One pass over the dough works awesome


----------



## chefrob

> Originally Posted by *Scarbelly*
> 
> i like it when mrs scar uses this on me......


damn gary.......you ar a kinky SOB!


----------



## brian

Scarbelly said:


> A WFO will get to 1100 while heating up. Some will even go to 1200. You dont want to leave them at that temp for long as they will start to crack the dome
> 
> My friend owns a WFO Italian Pizzaria, he got here from Italy at age 25 and also owns a gourmet Italian Restaurant.  He has offered and  I am going to train with his chef for a few hours. He keeps his oven at 750 -800 and a 12" pizza is done in 3 min or less. He is also giving me his dough dry mix so I am excited
> 
> He also uses a dough docker to eliminate the pesky bubbles. One pass over the dough works aw


Had a friend from my concrete life ask me it the post i just removed was me?  I dont mind sharing with the BBQ guys and gals but cant give it away to my concrete competion.


----------



## scarbelly

Hey Brian 

I totally agree with you that a cement oven with the proper mix is going to withstand those temps. I have looked at 20 different kits and talked to the importers. That is where I got the high end # from. They claim that it will cause cracks in the joints of the kit. There is a guy about 200 miles from me that builds the brick ovens. I went to look at his and they are great but a 36" is $3900 and does not include the insulation or refactory cement not to mention installation


----------



## scarbelly

chefrob said:


> damn gary.......you ar a kinky SOB!




Coming from you that is really something !


----------



## africanmeat

I love cooking  in my pizza oven


----------



## michael ark

I don't have a pizza oven but my gosm puts out a good smoked pizza.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I have found cherry works best.


----------



## sound1

Ahron, Your killin me, I have seen pics of your oven elsewhere and have had this idea hanging in the back of my head for awhile now...


----------



## scarbelly

Hey Ahron 

After we met this year I really started searching hard to find an oven I would be happy with since I have see yours in action. I am excited to get this going so you can start sending me some of your favorite recipes any time now


----------



## supercenterchef

Brian:  really interinsting reading your post on the science...keep us updated as to how it turns out--and if all goes as expected, remember us little guys when you start selling this bugger!  ;)


----------



## brian

Ahron, I have a question about how you like to cook on your oven.  Do you usually cook with the fire in the oven or do you let it heat the oven and rake the coals out and use its radiant heat?  i know its two different things for two different applications but I curious.


----------



## africanmeat

Brian you are right it is to different things but i always pre heat my oven for 2 hours on hi heat .  if it is a quick cook like pizza ,bagels.i cook with coals and fire. only coals  if it is for  longer cook and hi heat like baked potato's,chicken in a grave , beer can chicken.  for longer cooking i remove the coals like bread. Lamb,(you need a door to keep the heat in) after you finish cooking and the Tempe drooped you can put a tray with halved tomatoes or jalapeno  and in the morning you will have Sun dry tomatoes or jalapeno.it is fun.


----------



## brian

Ahron, so the insulating /no fire cooking is 20%-30% of your cooking?  More cooing is done with fire in the oven?


----------



## africanmeat

60 % coals and fire

40 % coals

10 % heat .

if you building it yourself  the chimney is to be in the front above the door so all the pizza oven will be utilize in full.


----------



## lowpull

Ive got about 4000 lbs of bagged castable refractory that was used to line the transfer crucibles in a steel factory. Its not an insulating type. would that be something to make a pizza oven out of?

(I got this olong with other stuff when the Ft Worth steel mill went under.)


----------



## brian

sure it will.  If you need some form ideas message me

B


----------

